# Movember



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess the men rule this month


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Adorable cartoon. My son has a beard...I hate it! I'm always trying to convince him to shave it off.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Adorable cartoon. My son has a beard...I hate it! I'm always trying to convince him to shave it off.


Lol :vs_blush: thanks Terry


----------

